# Sky leader at the Vuelta?



## rich p (29 Jul 2018)

Thomas? Kwiat? Henao?
Errrm, any others?
Poels didn't look great at the Tour. Bernal too young.

It must be a great temptation for Sky and SDB to win all three GTs in a calendar year.

I reckon Kwiat could do it with full team support.


----------



## thom (29 Jul 2018)

Exactly the question I was thinking about.
Froome and Poels deserve and require a bit of a rest.

Granite only has a few years left so I wouldn't be surprised if he will go.
Bernal too - if not for overall, then for young rider classification. Plus people who can get stage wins.
Kwiatkowski might be more so minded to have a tilt at the world's as opposed to the Vuelta gc.


----------



## Crackle (29 Jul 2018)

I was thinking Henao as the obvious choice for the Vuelta


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jul 2018)

Henao would be good,Tao g.Hart (forgot how to spell it !).? I think Froome will go.for the world's this year ?


----------



## rich p (29 Jul 2018)

The trouble is that Henao has as much chance of winning the Vuelta as Thomas has of winning the Tour...


----------



## Aravis (29 Jul 2018)

Froome. Finishing on the podium in all three GTs would be an absolute record, and there's no other way he (or Sky) can get one of those.

Edit: Maybe Sky winning all three in a calendar year would be a record - not sure. Perhaps in the days of national teams? But in any case, Froome targeting the Vuelta doesn't stop them trying to win it.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jul 2018)

Aravis said:


> Froome. Finishing on the podium in all three GTs would be an absolute record, and there's no other way he (or Sky) can get one of those.
> 
> Edit: Maybe Sky winning all three in a calendar year would be a record - not sure. Perhaps in the days of national teams? But in any case, Froome targeting the Vuelta doesn't stop them trying to win it.


Apart from Froome probably being totally knackered now, his wife is heavily pregnant so by the Vuelta he should be too busy with family matters for a few months?


----------



## brommers (29 Jul 2018)

De la Cruz is on their provisional list


----------



## smutchin (29 Jul 2018)

Crackle said:


> I was thinking Henao as the obvious choice for the Vuelta



Yeah, Sergio Henao or Diego Rosa. Maybe Kenny Elissonde? Depends which of them is in the best shape, I guess. Can’t see Froome or Thomas going to the Vuelta, tbh. 

Tao GH ought to be in the team at least. Not sure I agree with @rich p about Bernal being too young - not based on his very mature performance over the last three weeks - but that performance is also the reason he might be too cooked for the Vuelta this year.

What about Dylan Van Baarle? He didn't make much impression in the Spring Classics and hasn't ridden either the Giro or Tour this year, so they must be saving him for _something_...


----------



## Aravis (30 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Apart from Froome probably being totally knackered now, his wife is heavily pregnant so by the Vuelta he should be too busy with family matters for a few months?


I agree the new baby thing does indicate taking a big break. I didn't hear about that until later yesterday.

I haven't seen much evidence that Froome is knackered though. Improving, if anything.


----------



## rich p (30 Jul 2018)

Looking at the names mentioned here and at Sky's roster, there seem to be a few lightly raced riders. 
Money for old rope!


----------



## User169 (31 Jul 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Henao would be good,*Tao g.Hart* (forgot how to spell it !).? I think Froome will go.for the world's this year ?



The Graun describes TGH as a Scot today. Hadn't really though about it before - always thought he was straight outta Hackney .

His website says "British (Hackney, East London)". Does anyone know what the connection to Scotland is?


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2018)

DP said:


> The Graun describes TGH as a Scot today. Hadn't really though about it before - always thought he was straight outta Hackney .
> 
> His website says "British (Hackney, East London)". Does anyone know what the connection to Scotland is?



"Is it because I is a ginger?"

I saw that Guardian piece and the Scottish thing caught me out too. Although come to think of it, his name does sound like it probably has some kind of Gaelic origins.


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2018)

Thinking about Tao Geoghan Hart got me to wondering whatever happened to Alex Peters. Seems he left Sky to go back to the SEG Academy in 2016, citing "personal issues", and quit cycling altogether in 2017. That's a shame. Very talented kid.

As for TGH, he's of the age now where it's time for him to step up a level, so it would be great to see him being given his chance at the Vuelta. Not as team leader though - it would be his first Grand Tour and he hasn't ridden as team leader in any other race (afaik), so that would be too much of a step up.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jul 2018)

smutchin said:


> "Is it because I is a ginger?"
> 
> I saw that Guardian piece and the Scottish thing caught me out too. Although come to think of it, his name does sound like it probably has some kind of Gaelic origins.


He was in the Scottish CWG squad, qualified via family connections.


----------



## brommers (31 Jul 2018)

smutchin said:


> Tao Geoghan Hart


Sounds Irish to me.


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2018)

brommers said:


> Sounds Irish to me.



That's why I said "some kind of Gaelic" - don't ask me to place it more precisely than that!


----------



## rich p (31 Jul 2018)

I googled him earlier today and his name is actually
Geoe*ghg*an Hart and the middle G is silent according to Wiki
_Tao Geoghegan Hart TAY-oh GAY-ən HAHT is a British cyclist, currently competing for Team Sky._
And 'e 'ails from 'ackney, innit.


----------



## rich p (31 Jul 2018)

p.s. And so is the 3rd one, I now notice!


----------



## 3narf (31 Jul 2018)

Kwiatkowski definitely ready to be chasing GCs but would Sky support a forrin rider for top spot?


----------



## rich p (31 Jul 2018)

3narf said:


> Kwiatkowski definitely ready to be chasing GCs but would Sky support a forrin rider for top spot?


Yes, it would be great PR if they did. I can't see any Brit up for the vuelta anyhow so they've no choice.


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2018)

They often give a non-Brit the team leadership for the Giro - Porte in 2015, Landa in 2016 & 17. They even let Cataldo have a go in 2014.

Henao was team leader for the Vuelta in 2013 but Froome has been greedy and kept the job for himself ever since.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Aug 2018)

I reckon it'll be de la Cruz


----------



## brommers (4 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> I googled him earlier today and his name is actually
> Geoe*ghg*an Hart and the middle G is silent according to Wiki
> _Tao Geoghegan Hart TAY-oh GAY-ən HAHT is a British cyclist, currently competing for Team Sky._
> And 'e 'ails from 'ackney, innit.


Just use TGH -that's what I do.


----------



## brommers (4 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I reckon it'll be de la Cruz


That's what I thought Marmy. Lightly raced this season, and a good climber.


----------



## brommers (5 Aug 2018)

Sky team for Vuelta a Burgos. I don't see the team for the Vuelta being much different to this.

De La Cruz, Kiryienka, Elissonde, Lopez, Seb Henao, TGH, Deignan


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Aug 2018)

brommers said:


> Sky team for Vuelta a Burgos. I don't see the team for the Vuelta being much different to this.
> 
> De La Cruz, Kiryienka, Elissonde, Lopez, Seb Henao, TGH, Deignan


I was sort of hoping Kwiatowski would ride.But your probally not far off.


----------



## brommers (5 Aug 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> I was sort of hoping Kwiatowski would ride.But your probally not far off.


According to TCS he is on the list for the Vuelta so that's 8, the quota


----------



## brommers (6 Aug 2018)

Diego Rosa would be another option as a support rider - he done a good job at the Vuelta last year and didn't do the Tour or the Giro this year.


----------



## Crankarm (7 Aug 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Apart from Froome probably being totally knackered now, *his wife is heavily pregnant* so by the Vuelta he should be too busy with family matters for a few months?



LoL. He can't be that knackered.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Aug 2018)

Crankarm said:


> LoL. He can't be that knackered.


He might not have been 9 months ago!


----------



## Beebo (8 Aug 2018)

Crankarm said:


> LoL. He can't be that knackered.


He has a domestique to do the hard grinding in the foot hills, Froome just takes over for the last 2 minutes.


----------



## smutchin (8 Aug 2018)

Beebo said:


> He has a domestique to do the hard grinding in the foot hills, Froome just takes over for the last 2 minutes.



Are you saying Kwiatkowski is a fluffer?


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Aug 2018)

He certainly looked good in the Tour of Poland yesterday.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Aug 2018)

Moscon got a 5 week ban ! Like that's going to bother him this time of year.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Aug 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm sure Sky will take this very seriously and add their own disciplinary ban. To run concurrently.


You think ? I doubt it.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Aug 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> OK they'll ban him from using the executive washrooms between the hours of 1 and 2 am.


Oh itll be more than that......

“We have a duty of care to all our riders which we take extremely seriously. Gianni is still a relatively young rider at the start of his career and we will continue to give him the help and support he needs to learn, develop and move forward from this.”
Love Dave.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Aug 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Oh itll be more than that......
> 
> “We have a duty of care to all our riders which we take extremely seriously. Gianni is still a relatively young rider at the start of his career and we will continue to give him the help and support he needs to learn, develop and move forward from this.”
> Love Dave.


Translation from SKY PR to proper English: "He's f*cked, we'll ship him out as soon as we can..."


----------



## mjr (15 Aug 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I thought you had made this up as a parody of the kind of self serving cobblers that DB comes out with. But no. It's true.
> 
> I'm a h8er. I gotta h8


H8r has just signed for Sky, I hear.


----------



## mjr (15 Aug 2018)

Beebo said:


> He has a domestique to do the hard grinding in the foot hills, Froome just takes over for the last 2 minutes.


You really shouldn't have posted that straight after discussion of Mrs Froome's pregnancy!


----------



## Beebo (15 Aug 2018)

mjr said:


> You really shouldn't have posted that straight after discussion of Mrs Froome's pregnancy!


That was the joke. I should have added a smiley face.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Aug 2018)

It'll not be Froome, Thomas or Poels as they are all riding ToB


----------



## brommers (16 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> It'll not be Froome, Thomas or Poels as they are all riding ToB


That's brilliant news for the race and British fans.


----------



## smutchin (16 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> It'll not be Froome, Thomas or Poels as they are all riding ToB



#heartsandminds


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Aug 2018)

Seen that this morning,that's some great PR for sky.


----------



## Apollonius (20 Aug 2018)

De la Cruz!


----------

